

Ditch the Resume - Make a Chart Instead.   - dc2k08
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/cliff-kuang/design-innovation/infographic-day-ditch-resume-make-chart-instead

======
zb
I'm sorry, but these strike me as the epitome of chartjunk (see Tufte's Visual
Display of Quantitative Information for context). Whatever actual data is in
there is hidden in a sea of bogus pseudo-data.

On the other hand, if somebody were looking for people to create misleading
and intellectually dishonest infographics then these would clearly be good
resumes to look out for.

